

Ask HN: Would Video Games Requiring Real-World Education Work? - DarrenMills

I'm brainstorming an idea where someone has created an RPG. The only way to succeed in this RPG is to master real-world knowledge. For example, Medicine or Healing may be an aspect of the game. For someone to achieve expert level in the game, they would have needed to prove to the game (through some mechanism) they have doctor-level knowledge.<p>Often we hear about applying game-tactics like achievements and leveling-up to real-world activities to keep people working toward their goals. What about putting real world study into an RPG to keep progress toward goals in the game?<p>Imagine World of Warcraft level obsession with mastering a dozen fields of science.
======
manvsmachine
I think it would work - essentially, this is the entire premise of the
simulation market; the only difference is a lesser emphasis placed on motor
skills due to it being an RPG. Mastering Gran Turismo / Forza requires players
to learn quite a bit about real-world vehicle dynamics, for example. The
caveat is that, in your example, the cumulative knowledge required to develop
the game would be equal to mastery of every in-game class. You would need
several teams of expert consultants to create and model scenarios, much like
TV shows that deal with medicine, military, forensics, etc. Realistically, it
would make a lot more sense to narrow the focus to one or a few domains.

------
mukyu
[http://www.somethingawful.com/d/feature-articles/project-
hip...](http://www.somethingawful.com/d/feature-articles/project-hippasus-
interview.php) basically this idea but with math

I don't think it ever came out though.

edit: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Tale_in_the_Desert> also comes to mind.
Not specifically real world knowledge based, but advancement is generally tied
to the user's real world skills (at least partially) rather than the normal
fair.

------
mukyu
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trauma_Team> is the closest I can think of in
the medical field. I do not know particularly how accurate it is, but if you
cut down the hand-holding and copious reference material it would fit the
bill.

------
Rob-Goodier
"Imagine World of Warcraft level obsession with mastering a dozen fields of
science." That would be amazing. It might take off if it were framed as a
regular RPG and the education was slipped in without highlighting it.

Or, on the other hand, if you scaled down your expectations to make it
accessible to middle and high school students, rather than medical school
students, it might become popular in schools - something like the Oregon
Trail.

